# Making drawers with pocket screws



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I want to make a few drawers with 1/2 inch baltic birch. It would be interesting to hear what you folks think about building drawers with Kreg pocket screws. Also, do you put in a 1/4 inch bottom or pocket screw 1/2 inch baltic birch in the bottom?

Thanks

Steve bolton


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

I use pocket screws a lot, but have never tried them on 1/2" thick mat'l. It would make sense to try a small sample to see how it works.

Let us know!

Good luck,

Tom


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I have never made them like this before. But Kreg has instructions for 1/2 inch material.

Would you make the bottom 1/2 inch and pocket screw that also or use 1/4 inch material?

Thanks

SB


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi SB,

1/4" ply should work just fine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Half inch bottom Steve, what the heck do you intend to keep in the draw, your gold ingots?


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I wish I had some gold ingot (I don't know what ingots are but I will take my chances).

The idea with the half inch bottom was so that I could pocket screw that into the drawer also.

I watched this podcast on the Wood Whisperer and he made a simple rabbet joint for an assembly table. He used full extension drawer slides and when he was done he stood in the drawer. I thought that was rather impressive.

I think I will make the drawers with simple rabbets if they are that strong.

SB

send the gold, I need it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You could definitely use 1/2" material with pocket screws, the Kregg jig even accommodates it. 

I wish many times my drawers had 1/2" bottoms! I can't tell you how many times my kids have destroyed our drawers.And in the shop 1/2" bottom would be great, but still probably over kill.

In a drawer I never pocket screw the bottoms in though, they just sit in a groove.

Its sounds like the wood whisperer over built the drawer or it was designed for some heavy tools or something like that.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Getting close to the 60 year old mark, I might have to start shopping for drawers with 1/2" bottoms. Oh, wait a sec. Wrong drawers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

This just my 2 cents 

The only time you will need to use 1/2" stock for the bottom of a drawer would be when the the drawer box is bigger than 12 1/2" x 16 1/2 ....other wise 1/4" thick will do the job very well..  plywood is the best, it's very stable and very strong for it's size.


========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

AxlMyk said:


> Getting close to the 60 year old mark, I might have to start shopping for drawers with 1/2" bottoms. Oh, wait a sec. Wrong drawers.


LOLOLOLOL 

Thanks Mike, I had to wipe down my monitor after reading that. LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

You can now buy inserts to increase the load capacity of the drawers you now have they are called Diapers, no need to replace all your drawers...great way to save some money   and will save you many trips to the library that many must make once over the age of 60 


=======



AxlMyk said:


> Getting close to the 60 year old mark, I might have to start shopping for drawers with 1/2" bottoms. Oh, wait a sec. Wrong drawers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, you will have no problems using the jig for drawer making. 1/4" plywood bottoms are normal unless you are going with huge drawers. This is a quick and easy way to get the job done.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike you heard about the elderly gentleman that went for his physical? Well he took his wife because he was a Little hard of hearing. Well seems when the Doctor was done, the nurse came in and told him they would need a urine sample and a stool specimen---not understanding her he turned to his wife and asked her "What did she say" to which his wife replied "they want a pair of your shorts". 

Some find it funny others do not, dare we guess the ones that do not?


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Laugh you guys, wait 'til you reach the mid-seventies, then tell me!

I did get a chuckle from your banter!

Regards, Tom


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like some of you guys are still hitting the eggnog pretty hard...


----------

